
Stephen Hillenburg, Creator of 'SpongeBob SquarePants,' Has Died at 57 - warent
https://www.npr.org/2018/11/27/671247547/stephen-hillenburg-creator-of-spongebob-squarepants-has-died-at-57
======
Alex63
As far as I recall, SpongeBob was the _only_ animated show that _every_ member
of our family liked. RIP.

